# which web site host????



## jemmy (Aug 11, 2006)

HI all,  was hoping you could share who your web hosts are???  I am in australia - not that that matters i suppose - and have been shopping online for a host all arvo.... very confused as to how much space i would need to hold my pics.  Also prices vary considerably and I am totally confused      What should i look for in a host?????  Any help would be greatly appreciated as i am very keen to get things happening asap.
Regards, jemma xx


----------



## nitefly (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey,

I can help you out with anything web related if you want, add me to MSN if you have it me@nathanoborne.com ..

I'll PM you now anyway 

Basically, eastsolid.com is a very reliable hosting company with great support.


----------



## Paul_the_6th (Aug 11, 2006)

www.easily.co.uk = .co.uk £9.99 for 2 years or £14.99 for .me.uk for one year. Their hosting package is VERY comprehensive - £40 for a year for all the usual frontpage, sql, php, cgi all that stuff. have a look.


----------



## Foing (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm the owner (one of, anyway) Foing.com, a web host that will be launching in the next couple of weeks.  We intend to have a hosting product specifically designed for photographers and other creatives with some gallery software and stuff already built in so that it's really easy to get up and running.

If you sign up at our website (www.foing.com) you will receive some really great coupons when we launch for being one of our first customers.  For the 'folio' package, you'll have to use the 50% coupon, as the basic hosting will not have the portfolio software available.

I hope we can earn your business   Send me a note if you have any questions or concerns (brian AT foing DOT com).


----------



## Namesniper (Aug 19, 2006)

I am with phatservers.net because of their support,usualy emails are answered in 20 minutes or less


----------



## Foing (Sep 16, 2006)

We got Foing launched yesterday.  I think our FoingFolio package will suit many photographers here looking for an easy way to get their portfolio site going.


----------



## Inverness Photographic (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi, just arrived here...

I use Photium, see http://www.invernessphotographic.co.uk they have various packages and do all the hosting, easy to build photoweb with e-comm and the support is great.


----------



## Namesniper (Sep 17, 2006)

Foing is a hosting service i need the software to host galleries,one has nothing to do with other


----------



## Namesniper (Sep 17, 2006)

Inverness Photographic i need something with multiuser support


----------



## nitefly (Sep 17, 2006)

Namesniper what are you on about.. it is jemmy asking for help not you.

Foing, I can't find your folio package. And is that really your office on that photo? :O


----------



## Foing (Sep 17, 2006)

Namesniper said:
			
		

> Foing is a hosting service i need the software to host galleries,one has nothing to do with other


 
Actually, the software is included with the hosting package.

And sorry for the confusion, the Folio package is part of FoingStyle:

http://www.foing.com/FoingSTYLE/

It includes an autoinstaller for 4images, Coppermine, and Gallery, which are all popular gallery scripts.  The autoinstaller saves you the hassle of installing these scripts to the server by hand, all you have to do is log into the control panel, tell it where you want it installed, give it a user/password and it does the rest.  We're trying to make it as easy as possible for people who are not web developers.  Let me know if you guys want to know anything else.

Also, if there's a gallery script you'd like to use that we aren't offering right now, let me know.  I'm open to suggestion if there's a great one out there that I don't know about yet.


----------



## Foing (Sep 17, 2006)

...and yes, that's really our office


----------



## L146705 (Sep 19, 2006)

I use hostgator they are probably the best value and have good ratings on the net. I am a web designer and photographer. Click here to visit hostgator they have (5gb space and 75gb transfer) more than enough.


----------



## Claff (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been using Lonex for a few years now and haven't found anything better or cheaper. I probably have a dozen or so sites on there now and have no complaints. www.lonex.com


----------



## deggimatt (Sep 20, 2006)

If your gonna host many photos you need about 500mb-1gb diskspace.The website only will not be more than 10mb!!!


----------

